
The Arduino Programming Language: Which One Is It? (2014) - stakent
http://www.idogendel.com/en/archives/19
======
qubex
As a _Processing_ aficionado, I find his liquidation of that language (with
little explanation of how it fails to pertain to Arduino’s IDE) to be a bit
dissatisfying.

